# Timing chain issues.



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 1992 nissan hardbody ka24e. I changed the timing chain about 4 months ago, which is close to 9000 miles. This was due to the timing chain rattle at 4000 and 2500 rpms on down shift. This morning, I had a horrible feeling of dread when at a light, I heard that notorious rattle at idle, up until 2000 rpms. When the rpms went up, it went away. I'm guessing the oil pressure went up, so therefor there was more tension on the chain? I remember the torque on the tensioner was something close to 70 or 80 inch pounds? i can't really remember. It may of had a little more torque on them but it wasn't THAT tight. All i know is, it's rattling. it has new stuff down there. and i really am not happy that I have to take it apart all over again.

Maybe you guys can give me a hint. if it's not the tensioner, what could it be? could the timing chain of stretched? i mean, the damn thing is literally brand new. I was very anal about the procedure, double checking everything as i did it. It was an aftermarket S.A. Gear product....... probably my issue right there though....


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

any ideas guys?


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I switched to 10w40 castrol oil yesterday and that pretty much eliminated the rattle. thicker oil = higher pressure. so. Either the tensioner is bad or my oil pump is showing some serious age. right?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you use oem parts?

did you seriously pry the guides over to the direction of the chain/

do you use an anti flow back oil filter ?

you oil theroy is incorrect...


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

it's incorrect? really? ive heard of pressure increasing with thicker oil. yes i used a high quality filter. if the theory is INCORRECT, then why did it seem to CORRECT the problem. or at least make it better? if you look at the first post, i stated that i did not use OEM parts. unfortunately a lot of us don't have the money to pay 3 times the amount you can pay for aftermarket. so. you tell me sir. AND yes I pried the guides over. I DOUBLE CHECKED everything that could be double checked.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

2 things, along with other possibilities, is that your oil was worn, if it did have almost 9,000 miles on it. The other, your pan may be dirty/mucked, and your pick-up tube was picking up the gunk, dropping pressure.
Good Luck


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

all you did was muffle the sound..

did u pry the guides??


and do not ever call me sir...


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok SIR. Muffled the sound? No actually. What I found out, was the oil pressure is very low in the engine. VERY LOW at idle. So i can't imagine that you are correct on this. I am about to upgrade oil pumps. After messing with the connections for the oil pressure sensor, my oil pressure light flickers at idle. it will eventually go out at higher rpms. I had the pressure checked at a local shop, and they said the pressure is way below specs.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

And yes i pried the guides toward the chain. Im tired of repeating myself. please read the previous posts. brookwood: the oil only had 2500 miles of use when the rattle started. The thing i remember was, all of the oil was opened when i got it. so that did at first make me wonder. i picked it up from an independent little parts store, so im wondering if there was something up with that oil in the first place. with castrol 10w40, the lifters are quieter, the rattle is completely gone except on first cold startup, and it builds pressure faster. The conclusion i have come to is that the oil pump is shot. AND I run K&N oil filters. So yes, that does have an anti drain back valve.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

did you align the punchmarks on the oil pump and distributor spindle? if not then if may not be buiding correct pressure, also after i replaced mine, i went to Mobil 1 filter with Mobil Delvac 15w40, and my truck runs excellent, not a tick or wrap in motor


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, the truck died. It spun a bearing 10 minutes after starting it in the morning. SO I flogged it until it threw a rod, which took a surprisingly long time. I dropped the oil pan and it was a mess. All of the bearings were in poor shape, looked to me like oil starvation. The KA24e only had 170,000 miles on it. OH well. I had changed the very messed up oil pump two weeks prior, but I guess too late. This all happened in late june.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you prime the oil pump ??

i have ka24e long blocks for sale..


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Man that sucks!

i have to replace my timing chain on a 95 hardbody. it has 190k on it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the ka24e has a manufactire limit on the t-chain something like 135 k miles the chain should be replaced..

they might put a little more on the new chains but if you are driving that engine w/o following the oem replcement schedule ..you are skating on thin ice...


----------

